# Where is the most memorable place to visit on the Sunshine Coast?



## Glane

Well greetings to everybody.....

I just want to discuss about the exotic tourist places of Sunshine Coast, Australia. 
Though it is a well known place, but we should discuss to disclose some more interesting facts about the interesting place. 
Every one invited to join..........


----------



## mr.brightside

I heard they have many nice resorts in Sunshine Coast of Australia. Ive already googled it and seen many spectacular pictures and resorts came out out. Very nice view also.


----------



## Redback

Maroochydore is a good place to base yourself as it is central to all the Sunshine Coast has to offer, and is a great place for a break.


----------



## Travel

Sunshine Coast, is best if you are looking for cultural, educational type parks. The parks on the Sunshine Coast offer unique perspective on things. For example we can take Aussie World, Bli Bli Castle and Underworld.

There are lots of attraction you can find around Sunshine Coast. Few of them are;
-Aussie World Park
-Underwater World Mooloolaba
-The Ginger Factory
-Australia Zoo
-Ski & Skurf Bli Bli
-The Big Kart Track


----------



## patricia23

Experience in Sunshine coast the resorts and the beach, the clear water. Also the Australian Zoo and the Noosa Everglades BBQ Lunch Cruise is really great. The nightclubs there are astounding.


----------



## johnnymac

How bout its hinterland region for wines and rainforests. great parks, oops and waterfalls... mmm


----------



## studyinaustralia

I guess there are really a lot of it in the Sunshine Coast. Excited to see these "exotic" places...  Greetings! from the Pearl of the Orient Seas.


----------



## sonusrc

*Camping*

Really looking forward for more interesting place,love to go for a long journey. Lots of attraction to see around Sunshine Coast,eager to visit the place.Want to make it memorable visit.Thanks.


----------



## dexternicholson

The beach are absolutely one of the most memorable thing to see in the Sunshine coast. The countryside in hinterland also is a must see as it is a great experience. there are a lot of places and some museums to see as well. I love rainbow beach and now I'm missing it.


----------



## chithanh119

Mine is Maroochydore


----------



## johnnymac

Canada does also have sunshine coast???


----------



## realaustralia

I personally think the best place on the sunshine coast is Noosa.

It has great beaches, there a lovely shops to browse, the restaurants have some of the best food in oz and there is always a late bar if you want it.

Whilst you do get a fair few backpackers, it seems to be a great spot for couples and families too. I guess that's because the prices are a little more expensive here.

A trip to the Emundi markets too is just awesome. It is probably my best market experience ever.


----------



## boscodcosta

*Camps Bay Accommodation*

There is undeniable beauty and magic on the Earth just waiting to be enjoyed,according to my point of view South Africa is one of the most diverse and enchanting countries in the world.The Sunshine Coast, Eastern Cape is best place to visit.Thanks.


----------



## landdownunder

The beaches for sure. There are lots of great busy beaches but lots of smaller quiet ones too, particularly along the coast between Maroochydore and Noosa. Summer's best though....


----------



## SergChu

*Sunshine Coast*

If your going to the Sunshine Coast then you should visit places like Australia Zoo. Really good experience. Also you should stay in Maroochydore, very interesting and relaxing place to go. Also The Duporth Riverside has really good accommodation at Maroochydore, very very nice. You should consider staying there. Have a look at their website.


----------



## kennethparker

Sunshine Coast of Australia is favorite place for my holiday. Sunshine coast have many attraction for your holiday.


----------



## pamhilts

In Sunshine Coast. there is lots of places to visit like Noosa,Coolum ,A wonderful hinterland to get away to with stunning views over Montville and the Sunshine Coast. There is a festival of Galleries, craft shops and stalls to visit with creations manufactured within the Montville area.* …...The beautiful Beaches ,Kayaking and Canoeing,Hiking,Scuba Diving all these heaving a great fun it self...!!!
__________________________________________


----------



## victoria stiles

There is no place like the Sunshine Coast according to the locals who are lucky enough to live in this gorgeous place. The Sunshine Coast is notable for several attractions. One of the most popular is Steve Irwin's Australia Zoo that is visited by several tourists each year. This region is also known for its incredible National Parks because of the unspoiled natural scenery. and there is no accommodation problem here.


----------

